# IVF Timescale - Private vs Nhs



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello 

My husband recently had a semen analysis and it came back really bad, although he isn't technically infertile.

His semen is basically a very small amount, too thick, very low sperm concentration and only 4% are moving normally, 82% are not viable at all.

He has to have a retest but the doctor said our best chance was probably going to be IVF, although they wouldn't be in a rush to refer us because it isn't literally physically impossible for us conceiving on our own  

We can afford a few rounds of IVF privately, but we aren't sure if the benefits outweigh the cost.

So... lets pretend that today the doctor told us that we have been approved for IVF.

If we opt to stick with the Nhs - how long might it take before we are having the embryos are implanted into my uterus?

How long might it take if we go private?

We are in Derbyshire, if that makes any difference.

Thanks


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Louise
How long you have to wait for NHS treatment will depend on how quickly your doctor refers you, and then on your PCT - their waiting list, how they prioritise patients etc. It seems to vary hugely, from months to years. You might want to put some pressure on your GP, particularly if there is a waiting list. I found a phone number for my PCT and they gave me an approximate waiting time. 


Things can move much faster by going private. However, depending on what tests you've had via your GP, a private clinic may want you to have more investigations before going straight to IVF - particularly if you haven't been thoroughly investigated as well as your husband. They'll only start IVF once they're clear what they're dealing with. It seems to be amazingly common that couples have more than one factor, and I've heard too many tales of people not being fully investigated by the NHS before referral. However, you ought to be able to get a first consultation quickly, and take it from there. Some clinics like you to attend an open evening first, and you may want to do some 'shopping around', comparing the approach of different places, before you make a decision about which clinic to go to. 


You're also likely to have more options about treatments and timings by going private - the NHS treatment you get will be governed at least partly by the clinic's contract with the PCT, so certain tests, drugs, treatments etc won't be available to you. But there are plenty of people who do get pregnant on their NHS cycles. 


I believe it's quite common for couples to try a private round while waiting for the NHS. If you're thinking of doing that, check first that you don't lose your NHS entitlement - apparently some PCTs don't let you do it, while others will allow you to have a certain number only while you wait. 


Good luck!


----------



## Coop (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Louise,

We also live in Derbyshire. We are under Jessops which is is Sheffield as the PCT will not fund in Manchester etc. When we were originally referred to Manchester 4 yrs. ago we found out that there is no waiting list with Derbyshire the waiting list is with the hospital that you choose. When we changed our treatment plan to IVF we were given a variety of other hospitals to choose from. As Joanna has said there is a variety of tests that you will ned to go through before the definite treatment path is chosen. 

If you want anymore information about what we have been through then pm me.


Good luck,


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies ladies 

I feel such a sense of urgency at the moment. I think i definately need to get myself tested for the usual suspects because i don't think i have ever been pregnant when if you look at how other people got pregnant then i would have thought i would have least have had a scare.


----------



## Coop (Oct 25, 2010)

We were exactly the same when we were starting out. I rang Derbyshire PCT and hassled them and that worked. I also then got in touch with the hospital once I confirmed funding to find out about their waiting lists.


----------

